# Seattle Area Racing



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Any racers in Lynnwood Bothell Kirkland area?
Send a PM

55' Buck Scorpion 6 lane 0-30 volt 30 amp 45 ohm parmas
Gjets 440x SuperStocks SG+
LifeLike T's & M's


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Surprised nobody responded to this. Many Seattle area HO racers. Not specific to Seattle North area but still around. Mostly guys, that I know anyway, race with the Scale Auto group. Drop an eMail to Gary B. through the Scale Auto web site and asked to be put on the mailing list. They mainly run G-jets but sometimes other classes of G cars. All based on the BSRT G3 chassis.

As for the other makes you mention most of us have them but have pretty much never race them. Other than just for fun at home.

Later, The long ago discovered anything but G cars around here is pretty much an at home hobby but who knows it only takes a few guys to get a group going Rockinator


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Rock, Chuck runs with us already....  I think he is just looking for guys to come up and run on his fancy new track in Lynnwood.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

_"Rock, Chuck runs with us already.... I think he is just looking for guys to come up and run on his fancy new track in Lynnwood."_

That and the fact he asked for a PM not a bunch of lame replies from a guy (me) who can't be bothered to read an ENTIRE post....

Sorry Chuck. Thanks for the heads up Marty.

Later The I'll go back to my "Reading forum Posts for Dummy's" book Rockinator


----------

